# Beautiful women photography book?



## soothsayer (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm looking for something in the vein of a coffee table book with  photographs in good taste of gorgeous woman.  Coy housewives, vintage  feel, etc.  I guess some of the photos in Norma Jean Roy's Hitchcock  Portfolio would be an example of the type of photography I am looking  for. Any ideas?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2010)

Graphis / Store | Nudes

Best coffee tables nudes book EVER. Volumes 2 and 3 and great, too.


----------



## soothsayer (Aug 16, 2010)

Any non-nudes?


----------

